# Dust collector for Dewalt 735 planer



## old novice (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have been looking into getting a dust collector for my Dewalt 735 planer that I recently purchased. I currently resorting to laying out a tarp and shooting the chips onto it so it wont get on the grass. I have looked on Amazon, Dewalt website, Northern tool, Acme, etc for a dust collector for this machine and came up with nothing. I did find something from Dewalt but it was unavailable. I dont have the room for a big system (I'm currently working out of my 12x10 shed) so a bag would be ideal. Does anyone know of another brand or style that would attach to the 735? I'm getting tired of laying down/picking up the tarp so that I wont bury the lawn with chips lol.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

30-Micron Replacement Bag for Dust Right 650 CFM Wall-Mount Dust Collector


A replacement bag for your Dust Right Wall Mount dust Collector's original bag.




www.rockler.com





If you look in the customer photos you can see that bag being used with the 735, no doubt other brands will work. For outdoor use a burlap bag would work lol. Yeah, a 735 can move a lot of chips and air. Use either an elbow and 4" hose or just 4" hose.









Dust Right® Quick Connect 4'' Elbow


Get dust around corners without compromising power or efficiency.




www.rockler.com












Clear Flexible Hose - 10 Feet Long 4


Durable, clear hose is perfect for setting up runs from your dust collector to shop tools and allows visibility to any clogging.




www.rockler.com


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Most any dust collector is going to work with the 735. I use a Jet DC1100 with mine, I expect you would want one with a collector bag in addition to a filter or bag. You will fill up one of those wall mount units pretty quickly unless you add a separator in line to it.


----------



## old novice (Apr 27, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> 30-Micron Replacement Bag for Dust Right 650 CFM Wall-Mount Dust Collector
> 
> 
> A replacement bag for your Dust Right Wall Mount dust Collector's original bag.
> ...


Bob, you are awsome! I just ordered that system from rockler and I sincerely thank you and the others for pointing me in the right direction! Thank you!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I use my shop vac as a "budget" dust collector for all my tools. It is an old 16 gallon Craftsman shop vac from the late 1970s or early 1980s. A Woodcraft "Cyclone" is attached, but it doesn't separate that well. It barely keeps up with the DeWalt DW735 planer, but it does keep up. The shop vac must be turned on before you turn on the DW735 or the force of the blower on the DW735 will pop the hose out or loosen the lid on the cyclone. I take light cuts, and it is easy to fill the shop vac, but it works.

I use Rockler part #49887 as an adapter fitting from the inner 2-1/2 inch hose port on the DW735 to the shop vac hose:
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-2-1-2-to-2-1-4-conversion-port

(How do I know the part number? 'Cause I just bought that same part again for a jointer I am restoring.)


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

On my long gone 733, I used a Home Depot shopvac. There was an adapter from 4 inch or so down to 2½ of the shop vac. Just start the shopvac a few seconds before feeding wood into the planer. Oh, and wear ear protection.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the HF 2HP dust collector with Wynn filter for my DW735 and it works great. Turn the DC on before the planer, though, or you'll blow the hoses off or the bag off the DC. That fan on the planer really puts out some air!


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

I've heard of folks just running a hose from the CW735 into a trash can. Cut one hole in the lid to insert the hose, and another for air to escape. Not the most high tech, but if you're less worried about fine dust than getting chips all over the lawn, I bet it would work fine.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

old novice said:


> Hello everyone, I have been looking into getting a dust collector for my Dewalt 735 planer that I recently purchased. I currently resorting to laying out a tarp and shooting the chips onto it so it wont get on the grass. I have looked on Amazon, Dewalt website, Northern tool, Acme, etc for a dust collector for this machine and came up with nothing. I did find something from Dewalt but it was unavailable. I dont have the room for a big system (I'm currently working out of my 12x10 shed) so a bag would be ideal. Does anyone know of another brand or style that would attach to the 735? I'm getting tired of laying down/picking up the tarp so that I wont bury the lawn with chips lol.


I had the same planer. I used a 1 HP horizontal bag collector From Penn State Industries. I also built a plywood box about 30" x 30" x 30". this was on wheels. A 3" PVC toilet flange was mounted to the top and lower side for a 4" hose. 
This was installed between the dust collector and the planer hood which I also made. Most people use a metal trash can instead of the box I made. A trash can was too high for the area I wanted to place it. The idea of the box or trash can is too collect the ships and the bag collects the dust.
Any brand should do, the bag will fill up with chips quickly without a box or can separator.
mike


----------



## stovedozer (Oct 11, 2021)

I found this guy on Etsy, he makes a great elbow to hook the planer to the common 2-1/2'' shop-vac hose. I'm very happy with mine.









DW735 Dewalt Planer Vacuum Adapter 2-1/2or 4'' - Etsy


This Tools item by SuctionEqualsSafety has 154 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Jan 7, 2023




www.etsy.com


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

stovedozer said:


> I found this guy on Etsy, he makes a great 13'' elbow to hook the planer to a shop vac. I'm very happy with mine, it looks like you have the other model. I'm pretty sure he takes requests though.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/101818...um-adapter-ridgid-2?ref=listings_manager_grid


I use a spring clamp. I clamp it to the left handle, and route the shop vac hose next to it so that the hose stays out of the way. If you send me $32, I'll send you a spring clamp. ;-)


----------



## stovedozer (Oct 11, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I use a spring clamp. I clamp it to the left handle, and route the shop vac hose next to it so that the hose stays out of the way. If you send me $32, I'll send you a spring clamp. ;-)


It's fitted to accept the common 2-1/2 shop-vac hose and fits the planer. Your spring clamp won't do that.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Depending on how much you're planing you really can fill up multiple large kitchen trash bags in a few hours. My collection bag holds a bit over two 13 gallon kitchen bags worth. When I planed all the wood for the gates I made I filled probably 15 full collection bags, 30 or so kitchen trash bags worth..That's taking off a bit under 1/2" off of around 60 6"x48" boards ..point being planers make a lot of shavings really quick.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

stovedozer said:


> It's fitted to accept the common 2-1/2 shop-vac hose and fits the planer. Your spring clamp won't do that.


You're right. I have a Rockler 2-1/2'' to 2-1/4'' Conversion Port, part #49887, attached to several tools, including the DeWalt 735 planer. That part allows me to connect a shop vac hose to those tools whose dust collection ports inexplicably match the same size as the shop vac hose that is supposed to attach to it. That Rockler part costs $10 at today's higher price, then add the spring clamp.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use a jet 1100 also with my Dewalt 735. I have a galvanized metal garbage can in between the two. It takes a good portion of the chips and is a lot easier to empty than the big Jet. I don’t take heavy cuts but if you’re reducing the thickness of boards say from 1” tom3/4”, the chips pile up fast.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## stovedozer (Oct 11, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> You're right. I have a Rockler 2-1/2'' to 2-1/4'' Conversion Port, part #49887, attached to several tools, including the DeWalt 735 planer. That part allows me to connect a shop vac hose to those tools whose dust collection ports inexplicably match the same size as the shop vac hose that is supposed to attach to it. That Rockler part costs $10 at today's higher price, then add the spring clamp.


Thats great, I don’t mind the extra cost for a higher quality option. He also offers free shipping so is it really even more expensive?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

The planer can make a blizzard of chips, I prefer to keep the path 4" until the bulk of the chips can drop out to prevent clogging. 4" into the stand, 2 1/2" out to the shop vac.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought they had a built in fan. Not true?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> I thought they had a built in fan. Not true?


Yes they have a fan, a powerful/high flow one, does a good job of clearing the work path. Some people put a filter bag on the planer with a short piece of 4" hose.

I use the shop vac to filter the fines, not to pull chips out of the planer.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> I thought they had a built in fan. Not true?





Bob Bengal said:


> Yes they have a fan, a powerful/high flow one, does a good job of clearing the work path. Some people put a filter bag on the planer with a short piece of 4" hose.
> 
> I use the shop vac to filter the fines, not to pull chips out of the planer.


Ditto. Yes, the DeWalt 735 has a powerful, built-in blower to expel chips and sawdust. I use the shop vac to collect it for confinement and disposal.


----------

